# Cremlin's OB1 routine



## Drakegsd (Sep 18, 2005)

I finally got a chance to upload Cremlin's OB1 routine to YouTube so I figured I would post it here









I was very happy with her performance and we got a nice critique from the judge. The weather was miserable and I was a little worried how she was going to perform in the pouring rain but little munchkin really held it together.

I was happy to see that all the points that we lost were the ones I expected to lose going into the trial. We lost a big chunk of points on the "send away" exercise, which I totally expected - I just taught her the actual "go out" a couple weeks prior to the trial and I didnt have time to teach her the "down" part of the exercise... so she took 4 commands to finally down resulting in "Insufficient" rating for that part of the routine...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cu5CWYDRgBI


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

good job


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

Gosh, that was really good. I sure enjoyed watching.


----------



## VonKromeHaus (Jun 17, 2009)

I loved watching that! I really liked the commentators that you had! lol lol lol 

Cremlin did excellent!! 

Courtney


----------



## Drakegsd (Sep 18, 2005)

Thanks, guys











> Quote:I really liked the commentators that you had! lol lol lol


LOL yeah gotta love the loud-mouth club members! The commentary cracked me up when I listened to it - sometimes people dont realize that cameras come with microphones


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

You have one of those kind of clubs too? LOL
I remember when I did Isa's BH it was RAINING hard just like it is there, not fun.








Congrats on the OB1!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Congrats Julia!


----------



## Northern GSDs (Oct 30, 2008)

Congrats!!



> Quote:I was happy to see that all the points that we lost were the ones I expected to lose going into the trial.


That is indeed always a good thing, IMO - it shows you have an excellent handle on where you are really at in your training and where to go from there!!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Congratulations Julia! Very nice.


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

SchH is very fair to the team you can blow one exercise & still get a "Q" with an over all good performance. 

Not so in Competitive Obedience, blow one exercise & you "NQ"!!!
Been there a few times and it sucks
















Julia!!!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Congrats Julia!!

Nice out of motion and dumbbell exercises..


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Very nice over all performance Julia.. my God the rain...LOL. She's got awesome out of motions and retrieves. You should be proud!! Congratulations on the OB1 title.


----------



## Drakegsd (Sep 18, 2005)

Thank you, guys!!!

I was very happy with her motion exercises - both were really fast and clean... with the exception of the recall part hehe She totally anticipated the finish so we lost a few points on that. I expected that to happen as I over-trained the recall in the week directly prior to the trial. She blew me off a few days before the trial because the ball for the "go out" was out right behind me and she went for the toy when I recalled her... So I was a bit worried that she was going to pull that at the trial and I did more recalls with her than I normally do for the motion exercise...

Her retrieves are nice but I would like to see a better pick-up on the flat retrieve, so thats my goal for the winter. She also lost a fair amount of points on the 1 meter jump as she hits the jump pretty hard in both directions. I really need to figure out the way to fix her jumping technique...


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

I'm glad to see others mention the retrieves - I too thought they were very nice but since I know this [_] much about Schutzhund I didn't want to say anything
















Great Retreives Julia!!!!!


----------



## wicked1996 (Aug 28, 2002)

Again, Congrats Julia and Cremlin!! I'm glad I was able to make it to watch you two! Congrats on actually breathing this time!!


----------

